# Which of our major Australasian Cities have You Visited?



## Ordex (Jun 26, 2006)

I have visited Melbourne, Adelaide, Sydney, Auckland, Wellington, Christchurch and of course the greatest city in the world....Hobart


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

Hoorah - beautiful Hobart!


----------



## tbor (Oct 14, 2005)

Understandably, Sydney is the most visited.

A lot of Australians will argue which city is the most 'livable'.

But lets face it. If you are going to travel from the other side of the world to visit the region, you'd be nuts not see Sydney.


----------



## kiretoce (May 26, 2004)

None. But I'm hoping that I get the opportunity to do so soon.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Why is there no option for none of the above?


----------



## cementationfurnace (Feb 23, 2006)

I've visited Auckland, Canberra, Christchurch, Melbourne, Sydney, Wellington and of course that gleaming metropolis and bastion of culture ... Dunedin!


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

cementationfurnace said:


> I've visited Auckland, Canberra, Christchurch, Melbourne, Sydney, Wellington and of course that gleaming metropolis and bastion of culture ... Dunedin!


:lol: 

Did you vote??


----------



## cementationfurnace (Feb 23, 2006)

DavidEugene said:


> :lol:
> 
> Did you vote??


Just did 

other major cities I visited: Gore and Greymouth. Maybe Timaru can be added to the list as well. Not Oamaru, though. NEVER Oamaru.


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

cementationfurnace said:


> Just did
> 
> other major cities I visited: Gore and Greymouth. Maybe Timaru can be added to the list as well. Not Oamaru, though. NEVER Oamaru.


they would be major if people have actually heard of them.


----------



## cementationfurnace (Feb 23, 2006)

chris_underscore47 said:


> they would be major if people have actually heard of them.


Hey, if Dunedin can be a major city, why not those? It's not like many people outside of Australasia have heard of Dunedin. It's got a university. Big deal.

edit: fine, it also has the Cadbury factory. I'll concede the point.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

cementationfurnace said:


> Hey, if Dunedin can be a major city, why not those? It's not like many people outside of Australasia have heard of Dunedin. It's got a university. Big deal.
> 
> edit: fine, it also has the Cadbury factory. I'll concede the point.


I'm sure Dunedin is alot more well known than either of the other 2 cities. I've heard of Greymouth & Gore...... But that's about where it ends.



gladisimo said:


> Why is there no option for none of the above?


That's when you don't vote at all! :lol:


----------

